# Dreamer's Foaling Thread *update* Baby is here!



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am beyond excited, words cannot describe how antsy I am for this foal. I thought I could wait to start a foaling thread when she reached 320 days, but I cannot. Very close though, 320 days is in exactly 2 weeks from today. 

After last spring's heartbreak, we are almost to the safe foaling point and hopefully a happy healthy little baby. For those who weren't aware or forgot last year's heartache, Dreamer had a filly 3 months before she was due, also had a retained placenta that wasn't an easy task for the vet to remove. Vet could not determine what the cause was since nothing seemed to be wrong. Dreamer then went through a period of depression and kept going to the area of the pasture where her foal was delivered, she had even licked her foal clean right after delivery. 

Dreamer has was confirmed safely infoal via ultrasound with everything looking very good at 30 days, although the vet said she was 40 days along according to the measurement. Which is impossible to be true because she only stood for the stallion one day so we know the exact breeding date :lol:

Anyways, on to pictures:





































Pictures were taken in June and July 2012, will post her recent belly pictures in another post to come. Dreamer's registered name is Mystk Dreamer, she is bred to DA Sir Dierich (pronounced "Derek"), both are registered purebred Arabians. We have a name picked for a boy but not one for if it is a girl. 

Another reason for my excitement is that about 4 years ago, I chose the mare and stallion as a breeding match. My mom bought the mare about a month after I pointed out the lovely girl for sale and then bought the stallion spring of 2011 when his owner wanted to have pursue current fashion bloodlines with a new colt she bred but only wanted to stand one stud. Now my mom has the wonderful stallion that is extremely well mannered, a pleasure on the ground and in the saddle. I had a lot of fun riding him, even though he was a bit rusty on head set from 6 months of being a pretty pasture puff :lol:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!! Georgous!!! You must be so excited!!! Cant wait to see the baby


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Very excited for this foal 

1-14-2013








2-7-2013















2-22-2013















Two brand new foal blankets are waiting, both are pink... This is what happens when you send a website link of sstack to your dad to tell him all about the perfect present to give to my mom since this is her first time expecting foals this early in the year :rofl: 

My mom did wonder why she didn't get a pink and a blue... my dad claimed that they only came in pink, he is usually so good about ordering online products :???:

Oh, and it is "foals" because my sister's mare is also due, will be 320 days next Wednesday. I am not as excited about her baby, but I will post pictures 

Here is my sister's mare, Magic








photo taken July 5, 2012

and here she is at Feb. 22, 2013















Foaling history: Dreamer had 1 colt before my mom bought her, Magic had 2 foals before my sister bought her.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I can see why you would be excited, she sure is a beautiful mare  I'm excited for you ;-) Good luck this time


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

She's a very pretty girl! Very good reason to be excited! I wish you a healthy and happy foaling. As well for your sisters mare as well! ;-)
Any photos of the sire?? :-D


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DA Sir Dierich (barn name, Sir)







as seen in these 2 pictures, he can fly :clapred looking streak on his hind leg is the underside of the leather reins that are swinging around)







He is so much fun to ride and he loves it... he also loves to look at the photographer :lol:







Here we practice synchronized cantering with Sir and Dreamer 







Running at my sister taking pictures, everyone is having a blast  







End of the ride, Dreamer stretched herself out... A lot :shock: :lol:







And some more pictures of Sir :wink:
































Sir is EE aa, SCID clear, will also be tested for CA and LFS soon. Dreamer's foal will be black, Magic's foal will be either black or bay. Most of Sir's progeny are fillies, his third colt was born last spring.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And for those that like to study bloodlines:

Da Sir Dierich Arabian

Sir was shown as a yearling in halter in local Class A shows, started undersaddle when he was 5 1/2 and shown in Class A Western Pleasure shows when he was 6 yrs old and is a breed point earner. His sire was shown in class A shows as well (don't remember how well he did). None of Sir's progeny has been shown in AHA recognized shows at this time, there are plans to show his 2012 colt next year (he has started his halter training) as well as plans on showing a foal out of Dreamer.

Mystk Dreamer Arabian
Dreamer was never shown, her sire has a very nice show record which would've been longer if not for a major accident that cost him his life while at a trainer getting ready for Nationals. Dreamer's dam was career broodmare, I have found a picture of her as well as several of Dreamer's half siblings.

And as a bonus, here is a picture of Sir's 2012 colt


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely stunning horses Sunny!! Your mare looks very much like my black mare Midnight's Echo, also Polish bred. Love them!!

Many heartfelt wishes for an uneventful delivery and a healthy foal!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Very gorgeous horses! Can't wait to see the babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous! VERY gorgeous! Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW - LOVE LOVE LOVE them all - lucky you!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Absolutely stunning horses Sunny!! Your mare looks very much like my black mare Midnight's Echo, also Polish bred. Love them!!
> 
> Many heartfelt wishes for an uneventful delivery and a healthy foal!!


Thank you 

We love this pair and all my sisters are just as excited for a hopefully happy foaling. The whole reason my mom convinced my dad to spend a small fortune and let her buy the stallion and build proper stallion fencing was so she could get a foal out of Dreamer by him. We were scared she couldn't carry after last year's heartbreak, but the equine specialized vet gave the okay to breed so we did, she caught, it was confirmed, all her shots are being given at the right times, so we really hope since she made it this far, there won't be another repeat of last year


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just WOW! Stunning horses! And I love to see parents who are atcually used for something other than breeding! Both babies are going to be beautiful! 
Best wishes for both and I love the photo of the stud's colt. Absolutly lovely )


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

My mare Merlot lost her first foal 24 hours after birth. She came to me a few months after when she was already in foal again and so I made sure she got all her vaccines AND most importantly top quality vitamin/mineral mix in her feed every day. The result?

My wee man Zephyr Moo - who was born as straight and correct and healthy as can be - and continues to thrive  See here at 2 days old.








So I understand the stress of wondering if it (the bad stuff) will happen again.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And some videos I took this past June 

Forgive my shaky camera skills, I need a tripod and the ability to predict what my subject is going to do next. No one was directing where they went, so this is truly Sir and Dreamer at liberty within the confines of an arena. 

Video of Sir:




He is a total show off to all the girls a long distance away, that is where he is looking right before he struts some more :lol:

Video of Dreamer:




She was more excited about being separated from everyone else and can flag her tail like a champion. Is completely all natural, not even snippet of a bridle path, no clipping of her fetlocks either. I love the fact that her thick long mane can be put on either side of her neck and look like it should be on that side


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Merlot said:


> My mare Merlot lost her first foal 24 hours after birth. She came to me a few months after when she was already in foal again and so I made sure she got all her vaccines AND most importantly top quality vitamin/mineral mix in her feed every day. The result?
> 
> My wee man Zephyr Moo - who was born as straight and correct and healthy as can be - and continues to thrive  See here at 2 days old.
> View attachment 131168
> ...


And he is a very handsome little boy 

Always important to work closely with a vet and give the mare the best there is to give the best possible odds for a happy and safe delivery. We had a private little party (between my mom, myself and my sisters) over the phone when Dreamer passed the point when she lost last year's filly. After she passed that point, we were then focused on her getting to the safe foaling point. She is a wonderful auntie and even attempted to steal the boss mare's filly 2 yrs ago, that didn't work out in her favor :rofl:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And just to share the troubles blacks can give... Photography with overcast skies does not work well. :/ 








And yes, that halter is way too big for Sir's small head


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh,this is going to be a pretty baby!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see these foals.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

This is going to sound totally weird but his bum is smexy!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> This is going to sound totally weird but his bum is smexy!


Yes it is and he knows it :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Last June, I watched Dreamer strike a beautiful pose (alert and nicely set feet) and freeze like a statue. Even though her mane was in a mess from grazing, I wanted to take a picture of her pose. After I took the picture, I began to critique its quality and saw something I did not notice before. I have no idea what she was doing to show off her teeth when she wasn't making any sounds or yawning. But it looks like a photoshop job because it looks ridiculous :rofl:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer is 309 days today, Magic is 316 days

Here is Dreamer tonight, enjoying her dinner. Will post pictures of Magic later


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Magic has only 3 mores days before she is in the safe foaling zone 
















Neither of these girls want to show from the back lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

All these horses are absolutely beautiful! Especially your mare! I wish both mares and there foals as well as you and your family all the best! Congradulations!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see your lovely foals. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Can't wait to see your lovely foals. Hope everything goes smoothly.


I really hope so as well


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Magic has reached the safe foaling zone, 320 days and Dreamer is at 313 days! :happydance:

Neither of them are doing much as far as udder development but we don't know what their "normal" is. 

I feel like a game is needed while the wait continues. No obligation to play, just a small knowledge test. Here it is, very simply pick out which horse is in which lead in the canter. The strides are very nearly matched so it makes it so much easier, other than they are both black but there are details to figure out leading legs :wink:.

























I am riding Sir in the lead and my sister (who is Magic's owner) is riding Dreamer. My youngest sister took the pictures and these were a continuous series of shots so lots of infotmation is given.

Name which lead Dreamer is in and which lead Sir is in :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They're both the same? hehe I have no idea! 
BUT how the hell did I not notice that arabs have huge butts?!?!!? Or is it just your lot? ;o)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> They're both the same? hehe I have no idea!
> BUT how the hell did I not notice that arabs have huge butts?!?!!? Or is it just your lot? ;o)


We like big butts :lol: nice strong hips to haul us wherever we want, no underdeveloped weak hips here 

And, actually... Dreamer and Sir are in different leads, one is leading with the left and the other with the right :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sir to the right, Dreamer to the left......I don't knoooooooooooooowwww!!!! :'o(


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Sir to the right, Dreamer to the left......I don't knoooooooooooooowwww!!!! :'o(


Yes you do... You got it right :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Should be super sweet babies!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Should be super sweet babies!!


They should be 

Dreamer is always sweet, Magic was too but has become a little crabby and slightly aggressive to other horses after she started into her last trimester :lol:

And if the babies are anything like daddy, they will be very sweet and really fast learners :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

:happydance: Yeyyyyyyyy! I want my cookie now!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> :happydance: Yeyyyyyyyy! I want my cookie now!


Well... No cookie, but how about a sweet treat? 








(can't wait to see this sweetie shed into his summer coat)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

That will do hehe D


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Magic is 323 days and Dreamer is 316 days

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer is in the safe foaling zone now, 321 days


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The weather is getting better, the grass is growing and everything is progressing nicely 

Magic is 331 days today and Dreamer is 324 days now. I am thinking that Dreamer might drop hers first but I could be wrong :lol:








Dreamer and Magic hanging out in their paddock away from the herd








Magic's udder, not a lot going on








Dreamer hides this kid pretty well from the side, and there is Sir in his own little place where he can see but not even touch noses :wink:








Dreamer's udder, she is developing nicely and clear liquid shoots out easily








Dreamer's back end, getting loose and soft


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer is 333 days today 

























Magic is 340 days and finally decided to play catch up in udder development... no telling who will drop their precious hostage first :lol:
























Dreamer isn't giving out enough milk for milk tests and Magic doesn't want to have her udder touched at this time, so no way to tell yet what their milk is doing.

I think they may be on track for Easter and/or April Fools babies


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Such pretty mares! Wishing you a safe and happy foaling.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Magic had her foal!!*

Pictures will be coming soon 

Now I continue my wait for Dreamer's precious package!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay! I was just logging on to tell you that I really think your mares are pretty ... and we get to see a foal soon!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

can't wait to see this foal. and I love magic


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*It's a filly!*

Magic has presented a beautiful little filly :clap:

She was very sneaky about it as well, not very soft at all around her tail head, vulva was still tight at the 11pm check. She was also happily eating so my mom went to bed. Woke up with a nagging feeling at about 4am this morning and went out to find a very wobbly baby nursing :lol: 








































You can have a nice soft bed of straw laid out for a baby, but that doesn't mean they will lay in it :rofl:








pink is her color


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

adorable!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww ... and she's bay! Good girl!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Grats! Pretty baby =)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My sister is really excited that she got her order in both gender and color 

Dreamer really wants to have her own foal now (she is a very baby hungry mare) and has been going over to the fence nearest the baby daddy and flirting with him this morning. Even backed up to the fence which really got him excited :rofl: She is so mean, getting the boyfriend excited for no reason


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your pretty little filly.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations on a heathy filly!! She is adorable. Good job Magic! 
Come on Dreamer, it's your turn


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Awww! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Dreamer is 335 days today*
















her milk is now a clearish yellow and very bitter. So baby may be a while yet.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*and some pictures of Magic's 1 day old baby*

while waiting for Dreamer's, here is Magic's little filly 







She is showing off how flexible her neck is so she can nurse in any position
















Her first adventure out in the pasture with mommy and auntie Dreamer


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations she is so cute! Love Bays! Can't wait to see Dreamers baby!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer's udder is continuing its slow development, teats are a little fuller









And a few of Magic's 2 day old filly. Got to have some sort of baby fix while waiting on Dreamer :wink:


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!!!! Can't wait for Dreamer's baby!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG too cute! I love the pink jacket!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Gorgeous mommas AND baby!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oooo perfect bub! Love the face! Congrats! Now to wait for the other one!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a cute filly, congrats!!


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww  reminds me of my filly!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats!!! She's adorable!!! Love her jacket


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats SunnyD!! What a cutie-- and look at those legs!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on dreamer! We need baby number 2!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe Dreamer can deliver an April Fools baby... she had my mom thinking it was going to happen last night when she laid out on her side with groaning and straining LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Sunshine has been doing the groaning and moaning . It's driving me crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I got to say I was bloody lucky with Freya. She showed no signs what so ever, other than a drip on some weird looking boobies which wasn't there when I checked, then, BAM she is having the bloody thing lol
Good luck both of you! Can't wait for the new bubs!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer's baby is on the way out!!!

So far there is one white and one dark leg sticking out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

.... and she posts on her mobile ... DURING the birth!~

You're goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the world! And of course Dreamer (just like Magic did) chooses the dirt and manure instead of the straw bedding in the shelter lol








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't see the pics (probably my computer) .. but love these daytime births!

Congrats!


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It is a little girl, almost identical markings as the filly that Dreamer lost 3 months prematurely last year. White blaze and 1 fore sock, but instead of a blaze that it angled towards a nostril, this little girl's blaze is more centered 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your little filly.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My computer is sadly having issues, I will be trying photobucket to see if I can post lots of pictures from there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Pictures on photobucket:


SunnyDraco's Library | Photobucket


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Boy she's got legs.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

cmarie said:


> Boy she's got legs.


And a cute dishy little face :lol:

Can't wait to see her perk her ears, they are still very wet


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

*pout* .. guess I'll wait 'til I get home .. darn work computer.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,what a sweetie! Look at those legs,and her adorable little dainty,dished face!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeeee congrats on a beautiful little filly!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow!! 
look at them legs!!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

what a Pretty Girl. Congrats


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, those are indeed some action shots  I felt bad for little one with her dirty face, but I guess it was momma's decision where she was going to land!

Anyway, she's gorgeous and so happy you were there to witness, and that both seem to be doing well. Congrats!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Testing to see if I have indeed figured out how to use photobucket and post images straight to the forum









More pictures coming very soon


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay it worked! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!! OMG.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Why do they choose the poo area ?? Do you think it's because when they feel the pressure, it resembles when they have to poo .. so they move to the poo pile??


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Why do they choose the poo area ?? Do you think it's because when they feel the pressure, it resembles when they have to poo .. so they move to the poo pile??


Must be :lol:

Although the boss mare was courteous and foaled her filly last year in the straw and not out in the poop area


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Pictures 

Family group (Sir on the other side of the double fences)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! She's a tiny little thing! So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Dumb, non-breeder questions: Do stallions know when a foal is their own?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Look at that adorable face! That nose is so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats!!! Bet mum and u are chuffed!!! Name?!?!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

egrogan said:


> Dumb, non-breeder questions: Do stallions know when a foal is their own?


Not really sure, but most horses are extremely curious about new babies


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She doesn't have a name yet, we have a colt name already picked (if Dreamer ever has a colt by Sir) but we were waiting to see what a filly looked liked before coming up with filly names


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is so fuzzy and already has so much fluffy mane and tail hairs, I think she got Dreamer's awesome hair growing gene


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on both of your lovely fillies. They will be so cute playing together.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy smokes she is a dream!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love her pretty little head.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dress up time


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Ohhhh-- how friggin' cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Holy legs!!! She is absolutely precious!! Congratulations on your newest little filly! Look forward to many more photos!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

More pictures are sure to come  
I have been waiting a few years to see this cross, and it is everything I dreamed it would be! Her vet appointment is tomorrow morning to test her IgG levels and get a physical exam. If all goes as planned, Dreamer will be bred back on her 30 day heat


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a video of the birth:





And clips of her first 12 hours of life


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Too cute! Congrats! Very nice looking filly.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's adorable, congrats!! I liked the videos too.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Got to love the baby loving mares on the other side of the fence who paw at the metal fence that is in their way to greet the newcomer :lol:

The boss mare (larger pinto -smaller pinto is her yearling filly) was expecting Dreamer to be let out in the pasture and was dissapointed that the gate was not opened. Always great to have mares that love babies and help protect them, even if it isn't their baby


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh! I can't wait! I was wanting colt until I saw your pretty doll! Now I want a filly! Can't wait to fix hair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the pics especially the one of her all dressed up) She is just super cute!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Oh! I can't wait! I was wanting colt until I saw your pretty doll! Now I want a filly! Can't wait to fix hair!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can dress up colts as well, they make spectacular pirates :rofl:








^my oldest sister made the pattern and can make more weanling size pirate costumes. Her colt (also sired by Sir) went as a pirate for Halloween last fall :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> You can dress up colts as well, they make spectacular pirates :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG!!! Can she do draft size?!?! I so want to dress Aires up as a pirate for Halloween!!! It'd be wicked cool cuz I have a pirate costume, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ZOMG!!! Can she do draft size?!?! I so want to dress Aires up as a pirate for Halloween!!! It'd be wicked cool cuz I have a pirate costume, too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A ghost might be easier for adult sizes :wink:








^above colt's maternal grandma


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Omg! How cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!! 
Congrats!! 

Did you name her yet?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> Congrats!!
> 
> Did you name her yet?


No name yet, still brainstorming


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> No name yet, still brainstorming


Dream 'N' Ebony - Like dreaming in ebony. And Ebony for short.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Where are the photos?!?!?!? MOOOOOOOOAAAARRRR!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ahhhhhh! I'm drooling over her! She is going to have a beautiful head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a little cutie!


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

she has such a small cute head!!! I just want to squeeze her she's so darn cute


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

4 days old 
Time does fly after foal watch ends lol


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She's a little cutie -congrats


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> 4 days old
> Time does fly after foal watch ends lol


Just gorgeous!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

WOWWW!!! She is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations - sooo envious of the spectacular mane! ;-)


----------



## cinner74 (Feb 17, 2012)

Love seein all the babies!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Practicing the Arabian halter stand 









Fun in the pasture









The half sisters, always good to have a playmate your size


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh!!!! The cuteness!!!! It buuuuuurns!!! *dies*

That last pic is ADORABLE!! I love how (at least right now) they're both so similarly colored to their moms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow they're growing  awesome! MOAR pics!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

As requested, more pictures 
































^another playmate, a yearling half sister is a fun babysitter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

My goodness!! they are all so adorable!! the babes are growing so fast already...we wait this long horrible wait for them to be born...then they sprout up in the blink of an eye!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They are both stunning. That second pic would be perfect if she wasn't standing in poo haha thanks for the pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh my freaking gosh! Are you KIDDING ME???? Beautiful!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Pictures from today, I am including their half sister that is 10 1/2 months old, out of the 1/2 Arab pinto mare and also by Sir


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ssoooo cute!!


----------

